# Joe Rogan's Awkward UFC on FOX Intro



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh man, that's brutal.

LOL'd at Chuck's meanface though. He look like he wants to kill someone.

Joe needs to stick to 'off the cuff' unscripted stuff.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

He's thinking "Why does it have to be FOX?".


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

LOL @ Dana.

&

LOL @ GSP being introduced as Frankie Edgar.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Not as bad as i thought it was going to be But LMFAO at Chucks face.:happy01:


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

All I could think was 'why didn't they get Goldy to do it?'


----------



## Ytsephill (Feb 5, 2011)

Hiro said:


> All I could think was 'why didn't they get Goldy to do it?'


Exactly. Seems like he's made for that type of stuff.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Dana the only one without a suit.. hell, even Joe's wearing one. :laugh:
And Chuck looks weird without the beard.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Lol, he had a "oh my god" face when he realized he switched up GSP and Edgar.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

:laugh:

Was that broadcast live?


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Idiot. Biggest deal of his life and he blows his wad.

I'd like to introduth the stinguished zecutives.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

I like how gsp just goes with it lol he's like "eh whatever"


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

Thunder1 said:


> Idiot. Biggest deal of his life and he blows his wad.
> 
> I'd like to introduth the stinguished zecutives.


You really think that was Joe Rogan's biggest deal of his life? You are very wrong sir. Now on the other hand I thought that was pretty funny, I had hoped someone else realized he said introduth, LOL.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Thunder1 said:


> Idiot. Biggest deal of his life and he blows his wad.
> 
> I'd like to introduth the stinguished zecutives.


I've never seen him so nervous,
must be the suit, the extra long sleevs killed him...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Thunder1 said:


> Idiot. Biggest deal of his life and he blows his wad.
> 
> I'd like to introduth the stinguished zecutives.


To be honest, not one single character in the whole clip looks comfortable. They all look like they want to get the f*uck out of there.

I mean, look at Chuck:-










Looks like he wants to let loose on these fools.


Plus, not exactly Joes fault that they mixed GSP and Edgar. Luckily for Joe, Fox did their own f*ucking up thus creating a diversion.


----------



## m0nkey (Jun 13, 2009)

kgilstrap said:


> I had hoped someone else realized he said introduth, LOL.


Hahah, i noticed !


----------



## deadlybulb (Aug 9, 2010)

"Also *president*, but off camera are... Frank Fertida, co-owner of the UFC.."

Um, I think you meant, "Also *present*," Joe.


----------



## Ytsephill (Feb 5, 2011)

Soojooko said:


> I mean, look at Chuck:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lololol Chuck always makes the most awkward faces


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:
That was SO GOOD! LMAO
The look on Chuck's face was priceless...and the Edgar/GSP announcement fail was epic.
Rogan clearly didn't get high enough before this one.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

One things for sure...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Hiro said:


> All I could think was 'why didn't they get Goldy to do it?'


Someone didn't watch the UFC 134 weigh in's....


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> One things for sure...


LOL. Arum would definitely be laughing over it. at least until Merchant gives another interview.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lmao.. he messes up more then people think. Watch the video again and listen VERY clearly to what he says. He was almost as bad as Tito Ortiz was. Lol


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Get em Joe!! lol


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Lmao.. he messes up more then people think. Watch the video again and listen VERY clearly to what he says. He was almost as bad as Tito Ortiz was. Lol


No definitely not nearly as bad as Tito, he is the holy grail of awfulness.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Chuck has that look in his eyes...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I still do not tire of watching this clip! :laugh:

Have we ever seen Rogan so pasty looking and lacking confidence? Is this what hes like when he hasn't smoked for a few hours? I bet he hit his double barrelled mega bong once he got home from this horrible experience.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Maybe Fox made him sign a contract that included drug testing. He looked sober as can be, weed would have made him smooth as silk, lol.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

box said:


> Maybe Fox made him sign a contract that included drug testing. He looked sober as can be, weed would have made him smooth as silk, lol.


Exactly! He actually looks all sweaty and stressed. Like a junkie without a hit. It would suck if they ruined Rogan by forcing him to stay clean or lose his job.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

Rogan is so good without a script, I have no idea why Dana and company would put him in this situation. A suit? Really? Let Joe do what Joe does best! Hopefully this is not a sign of things to come. They could have given Joe a list of things they need to cover, how much time has to do it in, and let him go.

Hard to watch.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Someone didn't watch the UFC 134 weigh in's....


You mean that role he filled which requires shouting out fighters names as they weigh in and thus suits a grainy and unrehearsed sound of a Joe Rogan? 

Thought so... NEXT.


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

That was pretty epic stuff right there :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hiro said:


> You mean that role he filled which requires shouting out fighters names as they weigh in and thus suits a grainy and unrehearsed sound of a Joe Rogan?
> 
> Thought so... NEXT.


Wait, what? I'm sure that's not what he meant. Goldie messed up a lot during the weigh in, the grainy voice has nothing to do with that.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Haha GSP's reaction when he was introduced as Frankie Edgar was pretty good too. Just puts up his hands like wtf?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Haha GSP's reaction when he was introduced as Frankie Edgar was pretty good too. Just puts up his hands like wtf?


Haha! Spot on... and then, when they introduce Edgar as GSP, hes got a smug "thats right motherfuckers... I'm GSP" smirk all over his face. The whole thing was glorious!


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

The Fox sports chairman was just annoyed that he had to stop texting when Joe started the introductions.

I wonder if Joe is going to talk about this in his next podcast, would be interesting.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

HaVoK said:


> Rogan is so good without a script, I have no idea why Dana and company would put him in this situation. A suit? Really? Let Joe do what Joe does best! Hopefully this is not a sign of things to come. They could have given Joe a list of things they need to cover, how much time has to do it in, and let him go.
> 
> *Hard to watch.*


Yes, I agree with your last part. That whole video was awkward, unorganized, and just plain horrible.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

rygu said:


> Yes, I agree with your last part. That whole video was awkward, unorganized, and just plain horrible.


Exactly... It was awesome.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

HaVoK said:


> Rogan is so good without a script, I have no idea why Dana and company would put him in this situation. A suit? Really? Let Joe do what Joe does best! Hopefully this is not a sign of things to come. They could have given Joe a list of things they need to cover, how much time has to do it in, and let him go.
> 
> Hard to watch.


I totally agree. He knows everyone on that panel of folks for the exception of the FX president guy or whatever. I also think Chuck shouldn't be there if hes gonna look like that and mumble "I been out all night" slurs.

I really hope that was a test run. That was just stupid.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

lol didn't seem like rogan at all


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I bet Fox didn't want Joe getting high off his ass before the broadcast, otherwise he'd have done fine. You can't deprive Joe of his broadcasting medicine.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Big fan of chuck, but he is such a dummy and has the stereotypical look of a "cage fighter", i dont think its a good idea of him being a ambassador of the UFC imo. We need guys like GSP and Jones doing that kind of thing, Intelligent, speak well and have the right look, Even Tito would be a great ambassador.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

HAHAHA thanks for sharing, hadn't seen this before

I actually lol'd a fair bit when GSP was introduced as Edgar.. at first I just thought that Frankie had shaved his hair off haha


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Rogan isn't meant for that kind of stuff.

He's a comedian, he's there to entertain, make people think, go off on his own thoughts and give his opinions. He's great doing these things.

He's not a suit guy who reads a script, it's not what he's comfortable doing, shown by this clip.

Funny stuff, though.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Joe Rogan reading lines from a telepromter + no weed = disaster


----------



## Dylanfsd (Jun 5, 2009)

Very funny. dunno if its been state, but the reason rogan is wearing a suit is probably because he has a full sleeve tattoo on his arm. I dont think Fox wants that to represent the UFC in any shape/form.. .. I think.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

It was awkward because it was scripted rather than natural , it had no flow and was drab from a Teleprompter , would have been better if he was allowed to write a few notes and wing the rest.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Hiro said:


> All I could think was 'why didn't they get Goldy to do it?'


Yup. That is Goldy's job. read it smooth and proper straight from yer notes. I blame the UFC more than Rogan for this blunder. I think most of us could have predicted Rogan would suck reading completely scripted introductions; the reason we love him are the random comments he makes off the cuff!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Soojooko said:


>







*RAPEFACE!*


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

That was post reef smokin from Rogan if I ever saw it!


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

they should get goldie to do these

that clip is epic tho, it definitely seems that joe didn't have his "smoke"


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Wait, what? I'm sure that's not what he meant. Goldie messed up a lot during the weigh in, the grainy voice has nothing to do with that.


I assumed he meant he just wasn't good.

Maybe he did mess up at the weight ins, but does he mess up on screen on a PPV?


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

it doesn't sound natural because not once, he says "tremendous"


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

M.C said:


> Rogan isn't meant for that kind of stuff.
> 
> He's a comedian, he's there to entertain, make people think, go off on his own thoughts and give his opinions. He's great doing these things.
> 
> ...


Exactly.



Skyrim FTMFW! :thumbsup:


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

kickstar said:


> :laugh:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

did that seriously go out on TV?

It looked like a dummy run or something the way the kept messing up the music and when they cut to the first guy he was ******* around with his phone.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

I love Frankie's reaction. *Grins* Awwww yeeeaah....


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Soldier16 (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## IIGQ4U (Feb 9, 2007)

That video was absolutely hilarious. I have never seen Joe nervous!

That introduction segment reminded me of something you would see on Saturday Night Live.

Over time, the nerves will settle and Joe will become better. I am sure he is aware that this first attempt was a complete debacle.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

GSP is like wtf man.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Killstarz said:


> did that seriously go out on TV?
> 
> It looked like a dummy run or something the way the kept messing up the music and when they cut to the first guy he was ******* around with his phone.


i'd like to hear if this actually was aired or not too. Seems more like a test run with that many errors,.


----------



## RegJitsu (Nov 18, 2011)

man, I love Rogan but if this was hard to watch... introduth...


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

This went about as good as the fight lol...


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

He's needs glasses, is pissed about having to wear dress pants, and doing a job he isn't good at (reading out loud). That is what I gather from the podcast anyway. I got major lolz from this clip but I see this as a Fox issue not a Joe issue where he couldn't get high or something (something that someone who doesn't know what they are talking about would think)



EDIT: I just LOL'd for over 10 mins showing my friend Chuck's face haha.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

It looks like Chuck smoked all of Rogan's weed before he went out. Rogan looks painfully sober and Chuck looks really confused about where he is.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

amoosenamedhank said:


> It looks like Chuck smoked all of Rogan's weed before he went out. Rogan looks painfully sober and Chuck looks really confused about where he is.



This! :thumb02:


Got to love Frankie as well. "I'm GSP, hell yeah!"


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Alessia said:


> This! :thumb02:
> 
> 
> Got to love Frankie as well. "I'm GSP, hell yeah!"


Yup. That "I'm GSP Bitch" was awesome. :thumb02:


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

420atalon said:


> This went about as good as the fight lol...


I don't think things could get any worse.

It can only get better from here.


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

wtf!!

Dana made a big mistake with this fox bullshit
Even Rogan can"t stand it, he's looking at the camera thinking, "i need a ******* joint man"

They all looked like retards. I hate this deal, and it may turn me completely off the UFC.

**** this fox crap.


----------

